# iCampsite USB Issue Thread



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Note this thread is for HurricanSmith / Teljoy / Glandwr and myself to exchange notes reference an unusual problem they have.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Note this thread is for HurricanSmith / Teljoy / Glandwr and myself to exchange notes reference an unusual problem they have.


Hi Nuke 
Just to start us off I've copied this from the other thread.

I would be happy to share my experiences and efforts with others.
However I think that we are on the wrong track (don't mind being shot down in flames!) . I have tried as you know Nuke, all the suggestions you outline with no success.
The thing that still bugs me is that any website I visit with flash applications does not give me a problem. Also when using the usb stick I can easily produce a list of campsites with pictures etc. but when using the map whether in online or offline mode I cannot get further than the Europe outline map.
Why if it is something to do with flash do I not get a list of campsites in offline mode?? It still hangs at the Europe outline map. Something to do with a bit of rogue code???

Terry (with tin hat on!) and yes I know a little knowledge is a dangerous thing!.


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I appreciate this is a thread for HurricanSmith / Teljoy / Glandwr and yourself Nuke, but I have developed a problem with mine and I wonder if any of you can help?

I recently updated mine to v1.3 build 41 and since then, when I plug it into my netpad I can't get the maps offline. I'm sure it gave me the maps offline prior to update because I was using it to plan our next France trip (next week!). 

It gives me maps while online, but I was hoping we could use it to see the maps as we travel along offline.

any ideas please?


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

brockley said:


> I appreciate this is a thread for HurricanSmith / Teljoy / Glandwr and yourself Nuke, but I have developed a problem with mine and I wonder if any of you can help?
> 
> I recently updated mine to v1.3 build 41 and since then, when I plug it into my netpad I can't get the maps offline. I'm sure it gave me the maps offline prior to update because I was using it to plan our next France trip (next week!).
> 
> ...


Hi brockley

In offline mode the map is not displayed. It will instead give you a list of campsites in the area you have selected.
Or in my case it wont!!

Terry


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> The thing that still bugs me is that any website I visit with flash applications does not give me a problem


website flash access works different to "local" flash access and has different permissions etc



> Why if it is something to do with flash do I not get a list of campsites in offline mode?? It still hangs at the Europe outline map. Something to do with a bit of rogue code???


do the other two glandwr and HS get this same issue also ?


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> website flash access works different to "local" flash access and has different permissions etc


I know we checked all the flash settings but permissions are a greyish area to me. Where should I be looking? There are so many permission checks in vista!



> do the other two glandwr and HS get this same issue also ?


Let's hope they do as it will give us some area of commonality to check.

terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'd like to thank you for this thread Nuke, because iCampsite is a device I believe in.

At the risk of being lengthy, I will tell you what happened to me in case it helps.

1) I downloaded the USB "v1.2 Build 35" sub directories to the hard drive of my MacBook Pro (as per instructions).

2) I put away the USB safely as it seemed not to be required.

3) The iCampsites worked perfectly using the MacBook hard drive only, and I continued to update new sites successfully to the hard drive only.

4) An invitation was made to upgrade the software to "v1.3 Build 41" and the notes instructed me to insert the USB back with a sensible instruction not to touch it whilst this was done.

5) The upgrade seemed to run perfectly, although I quickly spotted that the upgrade had only updated the USB (and not the Macbook hard drive). This means I now have two versions, the upgraded USB and the original MacBook hard drive version.

6) Upon clicking the USB "v1.3 Build 41" iCampsiteView everything works perfectly, except that when I click Europe\Sub region\I see a white screen. (Yes, "On line mapping" is enabled). I can also see the "Icon Key".

7) Upon clicking the MacBook hard drive "v1.2 Build 35" everything works perfectly, including "On line" mapping. I am, of course, running the original software and the "Icon Key" is not present as you would expect.

It is because the original software on the hard drive continues to work as intended, and the updated USB does not, that I wonder if the USB has been corrupted during the update. (It was an original USB and I have not tried copying the USB data to the hard drive to see if that works.)

Happy to try any further testing you suggest, or provide any more info you might like.

For info, I have an Apple MacBook Pro, running "Leopard" software Version 10.6.8 Processor is 2.4 GHz Core 15, 4GB 1067 MHz DDR3.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The way that the application works for me would also suggest to me that it is not my setup that is at fault Nuke.

First stick I got worked fine, full mapping. However it got corrupted after a couple of uses. As advised I returned it and had a very prompt replacement (thank you).

The replacement did seem work although I admit I only spent 5mins checking (I did discover though that certain regions of France did not have the mapping, something that has subsequently been fixed I believe). It was then put away until I would have need for it.

When I did, before use I updated. It updated database and application (2 separate operations). Since then I have had no mapping on or offline although it does work on another PC.

Symptom is full Europe map shown – can go to country level (just blank outline) but nothing shows.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled Flash a number of times using windows uninstall AND Flash uninstall downloaded from them.

As far as I know apart from auto upgrades I have not altered my PC in any way during the period.

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Just a thought Nuke. Before dismissing this problem as an aberration affecting just the 3 of us is it possible for you to see how many purchasers have downloaded the latest build? 

There will be many, that like me, that will only pickup the stick when needed, possibly months later. If they discover then the problem that the 3 of us have got work now on it will definitely be worth your while spending time on it now  

Dick


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

teljoy said:


> Why if it is something to do with flash do I not get a list of campsites in offline mode?? It still hangs at the Europe outline map


I'm sorry Teljoy, I realise I didn't answer your question (Nuke was keen to hear too).

To ensure clarity of understanding:-

1) I click USBCampsiteView with the installed USB.

2) On line mapping is set to "Disabled".

3) I click "Campsite Search" and see the blue/white Europe map.

4) I click a region (say Aquitane) and it immediately reverts to "List" mode and shows the list of campsites (as intended). So I do get a list of campsites in "Offline" mode.

If yours fails at this point, then you and I have a different problem.

The older version originally downloaded to my MacBook (still sitting there and working correctly) behaves in exactly the same manner.

It's when I revert to "Enable Google Online Mapping" on the updated USB that mine shows a white screen. My older version on the hard drive works perfectly.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> > Why if it is something to do with flash do I not get a list of campsites in offline mode?? It still hangs at the Europe outline map
> ...


Hi John

Thanks for the reply. Your symptoms are different to mine and probably not what Nuke wants to hear!

When in either offline or online mode I get the Europe outline but when clicking on a region it remains where it is just displaying the region map. It will not drill down. From what you have indicated it seems you get the list of sites in offline mode which is as it should be but in the online mode your outline map disappears and you are presented with a white board and can go no further.
Also if you have not read the other threads on this issue my usb stick works on my desktop perfectly both pre and post update.
It does not work on my two laptops a Sony and an Acer just displaying the region maps as stated above.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

teljoy said:


> When in either offline or online mode I get the Europe outline but when clicking on a region it remains where it is just displaying the region map. It will not drill down. From what you have indicated it seems you get the list of sites in offline mode which is as it should be but in the online mode your outline map disappears and you are presented with a white board and can go no further.
> Also if you have not read the other threads on this issue my usb stick works on my desktop perfectly both pre and post update.
> It does not work on my two laptops a Sony and an Acer just displaying the region maps as stated above.


That sums up my position exactly at the moment Terry. BUT mine did work as intended on the laptop in question BEFORE the update to latest build. That much I have in common with John.

Dick


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> The way that the application works for me would also suggest to me that it is not my setup that is at fault Nuke.
> 
> First stick I got worked fine, full mapping. However it got corrupted after a couple of uses. As advised I returned it and had a very prompt replacement (thank you).
> 
> ...


Hi Dick
It seems that all three of us have different problems (see my reply to John HS).

If Nuke reads this I am interested in your comment about permissions. Is it possible that when software is installed that permissions are changed during installation? Because, for example, interestingly my vista machines that do not work do not have Itunes installed but the vista machines of my neighbours that do work have Itunes??
Just a thought. Also what are the first lot of permissions I can compare?

Terry

Edit: Sorry Dick just seen your reply.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

A brief update.  

I realised I hadn't totally tested like for like (previously only running the updated "USB Edition" or the "Original Edition" still stored on my hard drive.)

To ensure I was running a perfect like for like comparison (original versus upgraded on the same hard drive) I copied the updated the USB to the hard drive.

The original version on the hard drive works perfectly, but the updated version now also on the hard drive fails.

This suggests to me that in my case the problem is probably not a problem with my pc or with Flash Player, but with the update.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

HurricaneSmith said:


> A brief update.
> 
> I realised I hadn't totally tested like for like (previously only running the updated "USB Edition" or the "Original Edition" still stored on my hard drive.)
> 
> ...


Hi John

Sorry I had not seen this. Probably something to do with notifications?

However the problem you describe does seem to indicate a software problem which may compare with my problem. Replacement perhaps?

Terry


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Afternoon Nuke et al,

I know this forum is specifically for others but I too have the problem i.e. the system was working OK albeit I could not update and the Contact Us email built in didn't work. There were some 8400 ish sites and Latest update was the as one the USB came with dated from memory 14 Mar 11.

Today I changed the update date to 08 Oct 2011 and there was a big update which seems to have been a new version v1.41 - I could see it going through the router - so I just left it for half an hour or so. When there was no more Router activity I then tried it but directly and rebooting.

The program works ... However I now have no indications of the Number of campsites or latest update

when I try to use the maps I get the following:

"cannot count results:'SELECT count(*) FROM nuke_campsites WHERE Region LIKE "Yorkshire" order by UPPER(CqampsiteName) asc',database disk image in malformed Unable to fetch row"

I am running it on my Samsung N130 XP Netbook with 2 Gb RAM and loads of space. 

I hope this helps to indicate what might be happening and

Please can you help me too?


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Daedalas,

Sorry to hear about your issue with the iCampsites USB, but you belong in this thread too.

Nuke asked earlier if we had anything in common, and it seems we do.

All our USBs have been corrupted in one way or another by the automatic update.


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Morning HurricaneSmith et al

Yes - I'd noted that someone else's USB database was corrupted by installing the latest program update.

My yesterday's posting on list has attracted a "Request for Help ticket". However when I went down that route, my March email via the "USB Contact Us" built in system [i.e.off list] which had back then appeared not to work appeared as the "Request for Help" - but dated 9 Oct 11 not March 11.

The Request for Help Ticket is a PM - i.e. off list.

I input into that ticket the latest problem of v1.41 wiping my USB database and should get a response soon I think.

My guess is Nuke bought in a Help system which missed my March post in the rush of getting the USB launched and 'found it' yesterday. However there was no indication that that system had worked and I assumed it had not.

Hey ho ... and these things happen.

It is a great system and complex - i can wait http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/confused.gif


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I am also experiencing a problem in as much as after an update and changing from windows too mac (new pc) I only get a white screen when in the country map section, it will not select a region and show details.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

John (Hurricane Smith) and I have been discussing the current problems via PMs.
I am posting my latest reply to John (I hope he has no objections) in the hope that Nuke may see it and respond.
------------------------------------------------------------------

"I am coming to the conclusion that we have some rogue USB sticks with some weird bit of coding affecting our machines. This can only be tested with replacements.

I still think the problems between our machines are slightly different which is where Nuke's difficulties arise.
You will see from my previous posts that updates and the upgrade have never caused me a problem as , apart from the non display of the campsite icons and the drilling down from the regions, the USB sticks work both pre and post update/upgrade versions.
I also can understand Nuke's opinion about settings when my USB stick works on my desktop, but not on my laptops and strangely does work on my neighbour's machines.
After all the attempts I have made with settings only a trial with a replacement stick will prove or disprove one line of investigation.

On an earlier post when I spoke of a replacement, I think he was of the opinion that it would not solve the problem and I then agreed but I can now see no other alternative.
Perhaps Nuke will return to the thread and we can discuss it.

Terry


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello WhistlingGypsy

Sorry to hear you have joined this growing thread kindly set up by Nuke for Terry, Dick and myself to help him try to find commonality.

You will find your corrupt iCampsites USB is due to the update itself, and not your change from a PC to Mac. (Please check it to prove it for yourself).

I also have a MacBook and your symptoms sound identical to mine.

I now have two versions on my Mac. The original version that works as intended, and the updated corrupt version showing a white screen.

I have also checked the Adobe Flashplayer settings between the two versions, and they are identical.

(Happy for you to share any emails Terry, as we are all keen to help Nuke solve this before others inevitably become affected).


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> You will find your corrupt iCampsites USB is due to the update itself, and not your change from a PC to Mac. (Please check it to prove it for yourself).


I assume the USB is corrupt as it works correctly on my windows laptop

I also have a MacBook and your symptoms sound identical to mine.



> I have also checked the Adobe Flashplayer settings between the two versions, and they are identical.


Ditto


----------



## pasturisedpete (Oct 5, 2008)

sorry to gatecrash the party but I also have encountered the same problems with my usb after updating the software. I can no longer receive online mapping but just get a blank screen. All worked fine prior to the update. I also have a MacBook Pro.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> ........as we are all keen to help Nuke solve this before others inevitably become affected


Hello pasturisedpete,

Very sorry to hear that you have joined this growing thread. You are certainly not gatecrashing, but belong here with the others.

To be honest, it was clear that others would become affected, and I am disappointed that Nuke has not returned, if only to post a holding email that he was investigating OutdoorBits "iCampsite USB" automatic update based on the feedback received here.

People historically make judgements about spending large amounts of money based on their experiences regarding small sums.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Now having problems downloading campsites to my new iPhone, its all there and working well, but the "updating database" has been running for 1hr and still at it and I cannot get rid of it. Any Idea's please.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Got it sorted, I removed the first download and re-installed it again and it worked great the second time  

Bob


----------



## aircool (Jul 13, 2009)

HurricaneSmith said:


> HurricaneSmith said:
> 
> 
> > ........as we are all keen to help Nuke solve this before others inevitably become affected
> ...


Just an update for you,

Waiting on the developer to send across the build for the Mac users with the google mapping bug at some point today.

Ben


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you for your kind update Ben...... That is brilliant news.

I'll try an update after 6.00pm tonight to see what happens.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I updated at 19:05pm as Ben suggested, and I now have 8605 campsites.

It still shows that I have 'Version 1.3 Build 41' on my MacBook, and I'm afraid I still get a blank screen when I try to view Google Maps through the online Europe map drill down.  

Perhaps your developer didn't get the revised build to you today ?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Perhaps your developer didn't get the revised build to you today ?


No Sorry HS, he said it will be tmrw now, sorry for the delay


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Well the fantastic news is that the latest update gives my MacBook live Google Maps back again, and I no longer see a blank screen. 

Thank you very much indeed Nuke.  



I'll PM Dick, Terry, Daedalas, whistling gipsy and pasteurisedpete to tell them the good news.


Tomorrow I'll have a proper look at the search results of this latest Version 1.3 Build 42 to see how it performs against the old Version 1.2 Build 35 retained on my MacBook. Any feedback will be by PM. 8)


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Well the fantastic news is that the latest update gives my MacBook live Google Maps back again, and I no longer see a blank screen. 
Thank you very much indeed Nuke. 
I'll PM Dick, Terry, Daedalas, whistling gipsy and pasteurisedpete to tell them the good news. 
Tomorrow I'll have a proper look at the search results of this latest Version 1.3 Build 42 to see how it performs against the old Version 1.2 Build 35 retained on my MacBook. Any feedback will be by PM.*

I have found this post and done the update and all is working perfectly now, so my thanks as well Dave and to all who helped get the matter sorted out.

Regards

Bob*


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We still have this issue where a small number of users on Windows can only see the main map but not the google map as well but they had the problem from v1.0 whereas others don't so its not a consistent issue and likely down to something individual to their specific pc setup but a nightmare to diagnose


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> We still have this issue where a small number of users on Windows can only see the main map but not the google map as well but they had the problem from v1.0 whereas others don't so its not a consistent issue and likely down to something individual to their specific pc setup but a nightmare to diagnose


You're right there Nuke! However I am glad the Mac users are sorted.

It is a puzzler. Just to recap on my issue , it all works on my desktop with XP and on my neighbour's laptop and netbook with vista and windows 7.

Just will not respond on my Sony or my wife's Acer.

Heigh Ho!

Terry

P.S. Now looking for a cheap refurbed netbook just to take in the camper so I can use this excellent piece of software.


----------

